# Help



## jsr2188 (Apr 28, 2006)

Ok i was just wondering if anyone ever had this before, it's been happening to me basically since i started working out. What happens is every exercise i do the left side is always favored more, i feel it more during the exercise and the left side is more sore the next day. for example when i bench press, my left pec i always more sore than the right side, and when i do curls my left bicep always hurts more the next day, and i use dumbbells, same thing with my trieps and shoulders.


----------



## 2-Swole (Apr 29, 2006)

My suggestion would be to do a lot of barbell excercises (rows, bench, curls etc.) instead of using dumbells and concentrate and focus on the muscle and on working both sides equally.:wallbash:


----------



## skullsmasher (Nov 4, 2006)

I would suggest dumbells personally. With a barbell, one side can compensate for the other which may lead to problems like this IMO. With dumbells, there is no help from one side to the other. Sounds like you need to caoncentrate on form and use dumbells for a while. Hope it helps.


----------

